# ISO 8859-15 fonts...

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal wünsch ich allen einen guten Tag. Bin neu hier, wollt mal

höflich sein.  :Smile: 

So.. zu meinem Problem...

ISO 8859-15 Fonts hab ich unter Gnome nicht zur Auswahl..

Was muss ich tun, um vollen Euro Support zu gelangen?

Unter der Consolle sollte alles schon passen, auch der cent wird

ordentlich angezeigt.

Also, ISO 8859-1 bis ISO 8859-9 hab ich zur Auswahl.

Den einzigen Befehl, den ich zur kompletten grafischen Oberfläche

eingegeben habe, nach einer frischen gentoo 1.2 Installation, lautet:

emerge gnome

und die /etc/X11/XF86Config an meinen Monitor und Gfx-Karte an-

gepasst (ATI Xpert 2000 Rage 128 Pro).

Auf der Oberfläche ist alles in Englisch. Weiß jemand rat?

----------

## jay

Unter www.gentoo.de gibt es ein nettes  Dokument, dass sich genau mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Vielen Dank, ich werd das mal durchgehen.

Wusste noch nichts von dem deutschen gentoo-Projekt  :Smile: 

----------

